# What Model of Nissan is this? Its Labeled N16 here in Singapore



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

http://www.nissan.com.sg/lookfor/sunny/exterior.html


Wanted to ask for help for CAI but cannot find the model that I should post in


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

We don't have that car here, but it looks like it has the qg18, so if that's the case then you might want to check for an intake for an 00-03 Nissan Sentra XE/GXE. I really don't know if this will fit though because the body is different


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

Do you think if I take a picture of my engine compartment .. you guys can help me figure out what is alike to in these forums? 

I think I am using a QG16DE engine .. but have to confirm it again ...


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well if that's the case, I don't think we have any car in the US with a QG16DE engine. I think your best bet would be to make your own ghetto cai, unless there's a company out there that makes one specifically for your car. You might be able to get an intake for the b15 (00-03) gxe to fit, but it might require some heavy modification.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

even if he uses the same family engine, there's a huge chance the CAI from a us spec car won't fit simply because of the design difference overseas. Remember, the u.s. sentra was designed in the u.s. and is made in mexico.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *Well if that's the case, I don't think we have any car in the US with a QG16DE engine. I think your best bet would be to make your own ghetto cai, unless there's a company out there that makes one specifically for your car. You might be able to get an intake for the b15 (00-03) gxe to fit, but it might require some heavy modification. *


Thanks guys for the response .. I guess they do not have my model here .. if possible will try to get a picture of my engine compartment 

But yar .. I did not mean to get a CAI like hotshots or any others ... plan to make one myself ... maybe with aircon piping? (those silver types)

Have been searching for literature on this but to no avail .. anyone can point me to somewhere where I can read up more b4 I start doing it on my nissan ?


By the way what is the difference between a open pod filter and CAI ?


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

dude the sunny can be a fast car. If i remember correctly one of the models comes with the sr20ve?(think thats right) if you live in sigapore you should try hitting up the real NISMO department.
That site you gave says a QR16 and that it has VTC.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2003)

Errrr forgot to check my car for its engine model ... doing it tommorrow  but yes for my N16 it has VTC 

TO get the Sr20VE engine haha .. I don't think I can afford it .. so make do with what I have (the family saloon) 

Was just looking around to see if there are any things on how to DIY CAI with aircon piping ;p


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm sure you've got an engine in the QG family. 


the Sunny never came with the SR20VE cloud9.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Cloud9SpecV said:


> *dude the sunny can be a fast car. If i remember correctly one of the models comes with the sr20ve?(think thats right) if you live in sigapore you should try hitting up the real NISMO department.
> That site you gave says a QR16 and that it has VTC. *


You might be thinking of the primera (Spelling?).


----------

